# We need a southern CA meetup!



## zedin (Jul 31, 2006)

Although I don't have a clue how I would go about planning one =p Any volunteers who want to at least act like they know what they are doing to organize one? :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Aug 10, 2006)

A So Cal meetup would be AWESOME!!!! (too bad I'm booked up for the year!  )


----------



## JamesD (Aug 10, 2006)

Well... I'm in LA.  Unfortunately, that's Lower Alabama.  Otherwise, I'd be game.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone want to meetup this sunday let me know !! 

Im in OC


----------

